# Can travel to Maine



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

If anyone in Maine is looking for extra trucks we are all set in CT and can come up for several days to help plow and clear snow.

Equipment list:
f350 with a 8ft mvp3 plow and sander
f350 with a 8ft mvp plow and sander
f350 with a 7ft western straight blade and sander
skid steer.

We are located in eastern CT and can be in Maine by the morning.
Blue hill Maine is about 6 hours from us for a time frame. 

PM me with your number and we can talk about terms.

Mike


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> If anyone in Maine is looking for extra trucks we are all set in CT and can come up for several days to help plow and clear snow.
> 
> Equipment list:
> f350 with a 8ft mvp3 plow and sander
> ...


 Gotta remember we're talking Maine here.I think they could get 5 feet and not skip a beat lol


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

leigh said:


> Gotta remember we're talking Maine here.I think they could get 5 feet and not skip a beat lol


True but having extra trucks never hurts and we are well rested now and itching to plow more snow.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> True but having extra trucks never hurts and we are well rested now and itching to plow more snow.


 Ah, to be young and full of energy again ! I'm sitting here with a bad back from doing 1 hr of shoveling that rain soaked 3" snowfall sunday lol Be a cool road trip adventure.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

leigh said:


> Ah, to be young and full of energy again ! I'm sitting here with a bad back from doing 1 hr of shoveling that rain soaked 3" snowfall sunday lol Be a cool road trip adventure.


Lol. That's why I use sidewalk guys I stay in the truck nice and warm
Got a bad back also


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Lol. That's why I use sidewalk guys I stay in the truck nice and warm
> Got a bad back also


 That's the rub,had 4 guys doing sidewalks but felt like I should show them I still "had it".Now I've got it !


----------

